# Software-Entwickler (m/w) für Embedded Systeme gesucht!



## ictjob.de (10 August 2012)

Guten Tag,

Die GateWare Communications GmbH entwickelt Embedded Systeme auf höchstem Niveau für die Bereiche Datensicherheit, Telekommunikation, Avionik und Industrie. Schwerpunkt sind Single- / Multicore-Prozessor-Systeme auf ARM- und PowerPC-Basis für moderne Informations- und Kommuni*kationsstrukturen.

Wenn Sie einen anspruchsvollen Arbeitsplatz mit abwechslungsreicher Tätigkeit suchen, dann sind Sie bei uns richtig.

Verstärken Sie unser Team als Software-Entwickler (m/w) für Embedded Systeme

*Ihre Aufgaben:*

- Analyse, Spezifikation und Design von Embedded Software
- Applikationsprogrammierung in C / C++ und Java
- Erstellung von Board-Support-Packages
- Programmierung Hardware-naher Treiber
- Dokumentation

*Ihre Qualifikation:*

- Studium der Nachrichtentechnik, Informatik oder vergleichbarer Studiengang
- fundierte Kenntnisse in den Programmiersprachen C / C++ und Java
- idealerweise Berufserfahrung in der Software-Entwicklung auf Embedded Systemen
- Erfahrung mit Kommunikationsprotokollen (TCP/IP, USB, IPSec, IKE, SNMP...)
- gute Kenntnisse über Betriebsystemarchitekturen (Linux, QNX, Integrity)
- Grundwissen zur Informations- und Kommunikationssicherheit
- engagierte Berufsanfänger sind ebenfalls willkommen

*Wir bieten Ihnen:*

- Mitarbeit in einem kreativen und dynamischen Team
- interdisziplinäre Aufgabenstellungen auf hohem Niveau
- kurze und schnelle Entscheidungswege
- eine angenehme Arbeitsatmosphäre
- großen Entscheidungsspielraum und hohe Eigenverantwortung


Alle weiteren Informationen zu diesem Stellenangebot und die Kontaktdaten gibt es auf: http://www.ictjob.de/de/job/Software-Entwickler--m-w--fur-Embedded-Systeme/14196?cid=FORUM_SPS_14196


----------

